# Pianobook recommendations



## Markrs (Sep 27, 2020)

Everyone loves free sample libraries and piano book is an amazing area full of over 300 free sample libraries. I haven't dipped my toe in yet, and wondered if all you wonderful people have some recommendations to start with?


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 28, 2020)

I follow Pianobook quite actively and have contributed a number of my compositions which use the sounds from it to the demo section.

The choice is indeed rather large and the tastes vary, so it's difficult to give recommendations to someone. Here are several libraries that really surprised me with their level of polish and usefulness and I'm likely to use them regularly or at least occasionally in my work:

1) Quarantine Piano
2) Soft Strings Spurs
3) Winter Felt Piano
4) Spring Piano
5) Micah's Choir
6) Lowery Pad
7) Isolation Collaboration
8) NUIE
9) Bass.ic
10) Poly Sirin

In this short list, I've tried to cover a wider sonic terrain, but the mentioned entries left the biggest impression on me. So far, I've kept abt. 15 GB of the material obtained from the site in my library. Of course, there is much more to discover at Pianobook and there are many submissions that deserve further consideration.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 28, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I follow Pianobook quite actively and have contributed a number of my compositions which use the sounds from it to the demo section.
> 
> The choice is indeed rather large and the tastes vary, so it's difficult to give recommendations to someone. Here are several libraries that really surprised me with their level of polish and usefulness and I'm likely to use them regularly or at least occasionally in my work:
> 
> ...


Thanks @TomislavEP i will check them out 🙂


----------



## thorwald (Sep 28, 2020)

I mainly work with orchestral samples and occasionally synths.

Everything by Dan Keen, including the previously recommended Soft Strings Spurs.

Frédéric Poirier's ASAT Classic Variations.

joshua meltzer's Eclectic Mandolin.

Peter Flint's Dictaphone Loop Synth.

Christopher Scullion's Tatak - Felt Piano Full.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 28, 2020)

Thanks @thorwald 🙂


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Sep 28, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> The choice is indeed rather large and the tastes vary...



I'm wondering if a shared database would be useful. I started one for master keyboards: 

https://airtable.com/shrcIBT5ydGOzlSMv 

...and the AirTable platform that it uses is free for small databases... But I have struggled to find like-minded volunteer editors... There is lots of knowledge and expertise on this forum, and I want to try and crystallise some of it into more easily-accessible information... (Although I shudder at the thought of trying to cover even a sub-set of VSTs!)


----------



## Markrs (Sep 28, 2020)

synthesizerwriter said:


> I'm wondering if a shared database would be useful. I started one for master keyboards:
> 
> https://airtable.com/shrcIBT5ydGOzlSMv
> 
> ...and the AirTable platform that it uses is free for small databases... But I have struggled to find like-minded volunteer editors... There is lots of knowledge and expertise on this forum, and I want to try and crystallise some of it into more easily-accessible information... (Although I shudder at the thought of trying to cover even a sub-set of VSTs!)


Sounds a great idea!


----------



## evilantal (Sep 28, 2020)

A recommendation for ARC String Textures


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Sep 28, 2020)

OK, here's the first draft of the VI-C Pianobook Database. Proof reading anyone? Editor volunteers?

https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN

I have added my own curiosity - my Pianobook submission that isn't in the library, isn't in a category, and hasn't been reviewed, but does have a demo, and can only be found by doing a search: 29 Bagpipes


----------



## Rory (Sep 28, 2020)

thorwald said:


> Everything by Dan Keen, including the previously recommended Soft Strings Spurs.



Keen has detailed videos on his YouTube channel about his Pianobook libraries:









Dan Keen Music


Dan Keen is a composer, producer and musician based in London, currently studying a Masters in Composition for Screen at the Royal College of Music.




www.youtube.com


----------



## Markrs (Sep 28, 2020)

synthesizerwriter said:


> OK, here's the first draft of the VI-C Pianobook Database. Proof reading anyone? Editor volunteers?
> 
> https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN
> 
> I have added my own curiosity - my Pianobook submission that isn't in the library, isn't in a category, and hasn't been reviewed, but does have a demo, and can only be found by doing a search: 29 Bagpipes


Great work, I've not downloaded any yet to play with but would be happy to add some as I try them out. I might be a terrible proof reader, but happy to help out.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 29, 2020)

I've just remembered to recommend the Pianbook submissions by Jon Meyer and Alexander Sparf aka Stefingo Unosson. Meyer's libraries are IMO an almost perfect balance between useful and experimental and they typically come with polished and easy to use options. Stefingo's libraries have this characteristic and wonderful presence that seems a bit lo-fi at times, but it's anything but. 

Also, I forgot to mention "Basic Backdrops" by Keen - a bit bland at first, but still very useful, especially when processed. Then there is a vintage-sounding "Confinement Celeste" that reminds me of the fabulous Dulcitone series from Sound Dust.

P.S. I've tried "Dictaphone Loop Synth" a while ago and didn't like it. It seems to be one of the most talked-about more recent releases at Pianobook so I'll have another look.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Sep 29, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I've just remembered to recommend the Pianbook submissions by Jon Meyer and Alexander Sparf aka Stefingo Unosson. ...



Thanks for this. Much appreciated. Markrs and myself are gradually filling the database with VI-Control recommendations, so we will add these as well. If anyone else has auditioned Pianobook submissions then we welcome more feedback. 

The database of VI-Control recommendations for the Pianobook submissions can be viewed here:

https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Sep 29, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> ...
> P.S. I've tried "Dictaphone Loop Synth" a while ago and didn't like it. It seems to be one of the most talked-about more recent releases at Pianobook so I'll have another look.



Processing high quality digital audio through vintage analogue tape recording systems seems to be very popular at the moment. It seems that many people like sound which contains tape hiss, wow, flutter, drop-outs, mains hum harmonics, print-through, tape saturation and other processing artefacts. Maybe this is what will replace the current obsession with realism in the next cycle...


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 30, 2020)

synthesizerwriter said:


> Processing high quality digital audio through vintage analogue tape recording systems seems to be very popular at the moment. It seems that many people like sound which contains tape hiss, wow, flutter, drop-outs, mains hum harmonics, print-through, tape saturation and other processing artefacts. Maybe this is what will replace the current obsession with realism in the next cycle...



Yes, this certainly seems to be one of the trends these days. Personally, I'm finding this a bit ironic in this day and age, though I'm definitely not one of those completely obsessed with absolute realism when using sample libraries.

P.S. I'm planning to do a little housekeeping on my library SSD's so I'm going to check out some other Pianobook submissions that didn't sit too well with me the first time, as well as those that I've missed mentioning. I'll put a list here as quickly as possible.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Sep 30, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> ...I'm going to check out some other Pianobook submissions that didn't sit too well with me the first time,...



I think that constructive criticism is also a valuable resource, so any transfer of relevant knowledge/experience/insights from VI-Control members is welcomed!


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 30, 2020)

Recommended PianoBook instruments.

I have gotten a lot of mileage from the following:

Adams Xylophone: It can perform rolls. I believe there is one sample which is off but on fast passages it works as an additional colored percussive sound.

Soft Drums: played with mallets. My go-to in addition to Lab drums.

Cajon (drum): It works perfectly with or without acoustic/electronic drum tracks. Provides a lovely percussive groove.

I have also used Quarantine Piano and the Cello Plucked Harmonics. Both are quite useful in some of my songs.

Note: My songs are Zappa oriented. PianoBook holds up just fine IMHO. Lots of colors Zappa would likely utilize.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 30, 2020)

The pianos are my primary interest, so here is a list of libraries found at Pianobook that impressed me the most or which I've already used in my work (in addition to those already mentioned):


1911 Bechstein Upright (detailed but a bit distant sounding)
Hoffman 114 (Waitsy honky-tonk sounding piano with a background pad option) 
Hyundai U852 (surprisingly warm and intimate sounding one)
Kawai Felt Piano (has some peculiar overtones but meticulously sampled)
Mason & Hamlin Model A (wonderful singing quality suitable for more lyrical pieces)
Sol's Piano (one of the more "mainstream" Pianobook piano submissions)
Steinway Grand (warmer and more intimate than the one mentioned above)
Summer Felt (warm-sounding felt piano with a more focused tone than some others here)
Tatak Felt Piano (a bit noisy but still an interesting character)
The Birdcage Upright (perfect for indie sounding piano pieces)
The King's Upright (not overly focused, but characterful and with a subtle background pad)
The Hoffman (similar features to the above but completely different character)
I hope this list would be useful to the watchers of this thread; I'll try to post lists of other PB submissions (IMO) worth checking out in the future.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks @TomislavEP. I just snagged three pianos based on your descriptions. This is very helpful and a time saver for me.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Sep 30, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> ...I hope this list would be useful to the watchers of this thread; ...



All added to the database: Many thanks for the input.

https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Sep 30, 2020)

b_elliott said:


> Recommended PianoBook instruments.
> 
> I have gotten a lot of mileage from the following:
> 
> ...



Now all added to the database: Grateful thanks for your information.

https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 1, 2020)

Here is another list of piano libraries from Pianobook worth checking out. Many of these I've already used and kept in my collection, some of them I'm yet to check out more deeply. The entries mentioned here are more "experimental" in nature comparing to those on my previous list. I hope that these brief descriptions will be helpful in your choice.


Study Piano (warm and intimate, like a typical upright at home)
Pianochord (piano strings struck with a pencil, a bit "Western" feel to it)
Matt's Fender Rhodes (detailed but very clean, suitable for further processing)
BaltiWurli (dirty and characterful, recorded both DI and miked)
Harp Piano (based on piano harmonics sound, excellent for doubling parts)
Little Red Toy Piano (one of the nicest sounding toy pianos I've heard)
King's Cross London Underground (not a typical piano but a sound of the moment and place)
Annie's Piano (also based on harmonics, but sounds more like a palm-muted piano)
Piano Gtr Harmonics Lovechild (a delicate sound combo, excellent for further processing)
Kalimba and Piano Lovechild (same as above, but a different sound combination)
Southsea Glimmer (haunting and mystical trickle-like EVO piano sounds)
Broadwood (warm sound but a bit uneven velocity mapping)
Kristiansand Octave Cascade (Piano SFX - EVO and reverse, also interesting on its own)
Lo-Fi Felt Linden (I'm yet to try it; seems like a perfect companion to Dictaphone Synth)
Palm Muted Upright (also not tried yet, could be good for layering)


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (Oct 1, 2020)

- Adam's Marimba easily outshines 8Dio's Marimba IMO
- The Upright Bass Kit has bunch of flavour and could make a good fit in the realm of lo-fi beats. 
- Dan Bau Pad in general is just an overall great sounding pad and sits easily in the mix.
- If you EQ off some of the low-end in the Amplified Music Box it's a great textural tool or for layering along a celeste.

Haven't tried the dictaphone yet but I'm hearing good stuff about it.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 1, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Here is another list of piano libraries from Pianobook worth checking out. ...



Wonderful. Keep them coming! Adding them to the database...

https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 1, 2020)

Social_Ghost1 said:


> - Adam's Marimba easily outshines ...



Excellent. Thanks for contributing. These will be added to the database...


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 1, 2020)

Whilst adding VI-Control members' recommendations to the Pianobook.co.uk database, it seems that there are a few submissions in the Pianobook library that have not yet been reviewed. 

If you would like to write in more depth about your recommendations, then a review on the Pianobook.co.uk site would be the perfect place. _You could even drop in a mention of this forum... _


----------



## Markrs (Oct 1, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Here is another list of piano libraries from Pianobook worth checking out. Many of these I've already used and kept in my collection, some of them I'm yet to check out more deeply. The entries mentioned here are more "experimental" in nature comparing to those on my previous list. I hope that these brief descriptions will be helpful in your choice.
> 
> 
> Study Piano (warm and intimate, like a typical upright at home)
> ...


Brilliant stuff @TomislavEP


----------



## Markrs (Oct 1, 2020)

Social_Ghost1 said:


> - Adam's Marimba easily outshines 8Dio's Marimba IMO
> - The Upright Bass Kit has bunch of flavour and could make a good fit in the realm of lo-fi beats.
> - Dan Bau Pad in general is just an overall great sounding pad and sits easily in the mix.
> - If you EQ off some of the low-end in the Amplified Music Box it's a great textural tool or for layering along a celeste.
> ...


Thank you @Social_Ghost1 that's great stuff!


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 4, 2020)

Here are some more Pianobook entries IMO worth checking out:


Flannel Piano (an interesting take on the new "The Gimp" piano)
Kristiansand Concert Steinway (lovely tone though not sampled in great detail)
Steinway Pads (a collection of granular pads derived from the instruments above)
Distant Brass (brass pad reminiscent of the Stephenson Steam Band series)
Subtle Clarinet (not a typical clarinet library; great for adding slow drama lines)
Hoveflute (a rare example of the free pan flute Kontakt library)
Echoes (beautiful ambient electric guitar textures; plenty of control)
Baritone Guitar (a solid multi-sampled instrument suitable for further processing)
Hunter Ampex Ecosystems (another guitar-based; great character but a limited playable range)
Swarmonics (based on acoustic guitar harmonics and tremolo tones)
Cinematic Wine Glasses (a delicate blend between long and short tones)
Array M'Bira (interesting on its own but even more gorgeous with reverb and delay)
Thorens Swiss Music Box (a warm sounding music box recorded reel to reel)


----------



## VSriHarsha (Oct 4, 2020)

I checked they have like a world of Pianos. Which one do you think is best for traditional scoring? Not experimental.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 4, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> I checked they have like a world of Pianos. Which one do you think is best for traditional scoring? Not experimental.



We are putting together a database of VI-Control member recommendations... Here is the current draft:

https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 5, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> I checked they have like a world of Pianos. Which one do you think is best for traditional scoring? Not experimental.



Sol's Piano, Mason & Hamlin Model A, and Yamaha S400B are likely (IMO) the most "traditional" sounding piano libraries currently available on Pianobook. These are all based on grand piano samples, so they don't have as prominent "character" as uprights more often do, making them a bit easier to fit into projects requiring a more natural piano tone.

You should also explore non-felted versions of Schimmel Upright by Henson.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 5, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> ... likely (IMO) the most "traditional" sounding piano libraries currently available on Pianobook...



I have added a 'Piano type' field to the database (Grand/Upright/Felt/Toy), as well as a field highlighting the more 'traditional' piano sounds. Are there any suggestions for a better ontology?


----------



## Markrs (Oct 5, 2020)

synthesizerwriter said:


> I have added a 'Piano type' field to the database (Grand/Upright/Felt/Toy), as well as a field highlighting the more 'traditional' piano sounds. Are there any suggestions for a better ontology?


Thats a good idea, shoud we have a type for character / prepared pianos?


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 5, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Thats a good idea, shoud we have a type for character / prepared pianos?



Already done!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Oct 5, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Sol's Piano, Mason & Hamlin Model A, and Yamaha S400B are likely (IMO) the most "traditional" sounding piano libraries currently available on Pianobook. These are all based on grand piano samples, so they don't have as prominent "character" as uprights more often do, making them a bit easier to fit into projects requiring a more natural piano tone.
> 
> You should also explore non-felted versions of Schimmel Upright by Henson.


Yea I checked those. May be am gonna download Sol’s Piano.


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 11, 2020)

I just wanted to mention this, in case you've missed it. It seems that Pianobook website has gone through yet another change. The main difference is that they've dropped WeTransfer as the file host of choice and are using the on-site storage now. I'm not entirely sure if they migrated the whole available library yet or not - I've been checking out some new releases.

The download speed is perhaps a bit lower than it was on WeTransfer, but the availability of titles should be more consistent now - in the past, some Pianobook releases had an expired WeTransfer link (or at least, so I've noticed).


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 11, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> ...It seems that Pianobook website has gone through yet another change. ...



It also seems that they no longer tell you which format the samples are in. Everything now has a 'Free Download' box on the 'instrument' page - no 'Kontakt' or 'EXS24' or... and you only find out what formats are available when you've filled in a form and waited for another page to appear. Only then do you get to see the format. A retrograde step, IMHO.


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 12, 2020)

synthesizerwriter said:


> It also seems that they no longer tell you which format the samples are in. Everything now has a 'Free Download' box on the 'instrument' page - no 'Kontakt' or 'EXS24' or... and you only find out what formats are available when you've filled in a form and waited for another page to appear. Only then do you get to see the format. A retrograde step, IMHO.



I agree; this is definitely a step back. However, it is still possible to browse the available instruments by format, though this doesn't really fix this issue.

I also dislike the fact that they now open a new page for each instrument that you put in your cart instead of displaying them all in one place like before. That way, you could easily paste all the links into the download manager for a more convenient download.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm using the 'browse by format' option to fill in that field in the database... 

https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN

I do wonder if Pianobook.co.uk has reached the limits of being run by volunteers.


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 13, 2020)

synthesizerwriter said:


> I do wonder if Pianobook.co.uk has reached the limits of being run by volunteers.



I expect so. I've been following the project from the start and it seems that the number of new submissions - and their "depth", if I may add - is lately decreasing. The even bigger problem (IMO) are various site issues - I'm guessing that the site maintenance also depends on volunteers.

Still, Pianbook remains one of the best free sounds and VI's repository to have ever appeared.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Oct 13, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Still, Pianbook remains one of the best free sounds and VI's repository to have ever appeared.



I totally agree! But it could be better!

So how can Pianobook tap into all of the available knowledge, expertise and help that is out there (and in here)? How do you open up the crowd-sourcing from just simple sample submissions to the more challenging aspects like: platform support, direction guidance, planning, 'show-running' etc.? To steal some metaphors: Is the Captain on the bridge? Has the Director been distracted by other projects?


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 14, 2020)

synthesizerwriter said:


> To steal some metaphors: Is the Captain on the bridge? Has the Director been distracted by other projects?



Actually, this is the one aspect of Pianobook that wouldn't surprise me in the least... )


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 1, 2020)

Yesterday, I've stumbled upon a YouTube video of a conversation between Henson and one of Pianobook contributors, Jon Meyer. It seems they're planning to release the next library from Meyer as a Spitfire Labs instrument. I'm wondering will this be a precedence for the future of PB...

I don't know about you, but I have mixed feelings (to say the least) about the dedicated player from Spitfire and their aggressive attempt to move away from the Kontakt ecosystem. While this move could indeed make Pianobook more open and freely available to the community, I'm also thinking about all of us who invested a lot of money, time, and effort in our libraries based on the Kontakt and Komplete. And the Spitfire Player (IMO) still has a lot to learn from Kontakt in terms of design and usability, even if we look at Kontakt strictly as a library playback engine rather than a comprehensive development tool.

P.S. Looking forward to checking out the latest PB releases, especially the "Autumn Piano" by Henson and "Earth" by Keen. Tried to download both yesterday, but the speed was painfully low.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 1, 2020)

Pianobook + library sampler/converter + UVI Falcon = too good.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Nov 1, 2020)

chocobitz825 said:


> Pianobook + library sampler/converter + UVI Falcon = too good.



I think that what is being worked on by the Pianobook volunteers is more like this:






Which has huge implications!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 1, 2020)

Henson wants universal access.... Full Kontakt is expensive and out of range for many...


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Nov 1, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I don't know about you, but I have mixed feelings (to say the least) about the dedicated player from Spitfire and their aggressive attempt to move away from the Kontakt ecosystem.



I think that we are reaching a pivot point: the moment where lots of apparently unconnected initiatives all reach a critical mass and there is a quantum jump / phase change to something much bigger. For some time, Spitfire seem to have been exploring (deliberately or inadvertently...) various routes away from paying huge amounts of money to Native Instruments for Kontakt development licences, and seeing how people and the market react to each of them. The LABS player being used for Jon Meyer's latest library is interesting, but do we want all of the overhead of a player per library? When you add in Dave Hilowitz's 'Decent Sampler', plus the emerging Monolith 'ecosystem', then all of this seems to be very clearly indicating that we are about to be pivoted...

See my earlier post for the Monolith Ecosystem diagram...


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Nov 1, 2020)

Latest version of the Pianobook/VI-C database:

 https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN

Now contains 70 records... more on the way. Please feel free to leave your recommendations and comments here - they all add value!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Full Kontakt is expensive and out of range for many...



Speaking of which, as I'm not a developer, I've never really investigated the licensing costs for using Kontakt Player. I assume these are quite a burden for smaller companies that typically release libraries in an open Kontakt format due to this very reason, but heavyweights such as Spitfire could probably afford it (theoretically speaking), even for their pet projects like Spitfire Labs and Pianobook. However, the free libraries compatible with Kontakt Player are still as rare as they come, though there are some exceptions - The Free Orchestra by Project SAM for one.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Nov 1, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I've never really investigated the licensing costs for using Kontakt Player.



Are you sitting down? Here are the prices:






Licensing







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 2, 2020)

synthesizerwriter said:


> Are you sitting down? Here are the prices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa... this is really steep. But then again, it all depends on the particular developer.

Altruistically speaking, the community such as Pianobook could indeed profit if the available instruments would be ported to Spitfire Player. But I'm guessing that this would be a slow and difficult process, let alone if they should decide to convert the whole available library. Then, there is also the question will they keep the multi-format availability scheme. In any case, quite a mess, as your diagram aptly demonstrates.

P.S. I still think that SA Player should get much more refined, especially if this is the future for everything related to Spitfire. Personally, I mostly have and use Kontakt libraries from SA and I intend to keep on using them. However, the Labs series are too good to be missed, even for us with larger commercial libraries, so I'm trying to give the dedicated player a chance. I've also gotten most of the Originals titles for free, being an owner of the Kontakt originals - these could be interesting for sketching purposes or mobile rig.


----------



## curry36 (Mar 25, 2021)

Is there anything more like the Dictaphone Loop Synth? Any other libraries/commercial libraries?
I've been looking for this kinda cassette looped sound like forever and would love to explore more soundscapes in that quality.






Dictaphone Loop Synth – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 26, 2021)

Frankly, I'm not a big fan of lo-fi, but here is a small list of Pianobook instruments that (IMO) have a similar character as the one you've mentioned (these the ones that I've tried while exploring the new submissions). Of course, they were all made by using different techniques.


KL Pad 1
Little Low
Evergreen Voyager
Lyra Pad
Trumpetuba
Distant Brass
The last two remind me of some of the sounds featured in the Stephenson Steam Band section of the Albion series. There was also one made in a Photosynthesis Engine based on various Russian vintage synths, but I cannot recall the name.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Mar 26, 2021)

Alternatively (and this follows a theme from recent Christian Henson YouTube videos), you could produce your own loops. There are lots of plug-in effects that can simulate wow, flutter and various other degredations associated with the tape recording process (or other analogue/digital processing). I've done a few freebies in MaxForLive for Ableton Live that give some flavour of the range that is out there:

Ferrous Modulation CH 0.02 by synthesizerwriter
Ironic Distortion mr 0.03 by synthesizerwriter
OnOff Emulation 0.02 by synthesizerwriter
(Any Generic Saturation plug-in)
(Any Low-Pass Filter plug-in)


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 26, 2021)

Earlier I've forgotten to mention: if you haven't already, be sure to check out "Tape Orchestra" from Spitfire Labs. Sound-wise, this is very close to the style of "Dictaphone Loop Synth", but much more refined, of course.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 29, 2021)

It's been a while since my last post in this thread, so I've decided to put a list of some more recent Pianobook submissions that I've either used in my track or I plan to keep in my collection.


*AB Natural Kalimba* (quite deeply sampled, charming dry but gorgeous wet)
*Bluthner Style 6 *(a warm-sounding piano with a sad background story)
*Claustrophobic Piano *(maybe the most intimate sounding version of CH's Schimmel Upright)
*E-Ukulele* (a homemade "cigarette box" type instrument, quite deeply sampled)
*Hunter's Percussion - World* (a surprisingly detailed collection of percussion; pristine conditions)
*Music Box DLX* (a music box library with many sound-shaping and processing options)
*NFO: Orchestral Swells* (probably the most ambitious orchestral library on Pianobook yet)
*One After 969* (deeply sampled analog synth pluck sound perfect for new age styles)
*Rattvik Upright* (dirty and characterful upright with a lot of presence)
*Serendipity* (a unique morphing plucky sound)
*Snow* (based on field recordings; good both as a solo and background sound)
*Soundscape Guitar* (an excellent ambient guitar library with a commercial-level GUI)
*The Cool Piano* (CH's Schimmel put through various guitar pedals and stuff)
*The Guitar* (homemade "cigarette box" guitar; could be used for simulating various fretted folk instruments)

I hope that this list will be helpful to someone while exploring Pianobook.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 30, 2021)

I forgot to mention this earlier, in case someone hasn't noticed. Several enthusiasts have recently begun a mammoth project of converting most of the Pianobook instruments running in Logic Sampler to a free Decent Sampler platform. This plugin is available in both VST and AAX formats (possibly others too), can be used in standalone mode, and is 64-bit compatible. I'm not sure if they plan to convert the entire library though, including the Kontakt-only instruments. In any case, good news for those who don't have the full version of Kontakt.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 28, 2021)

Last few days I've been exploring some new Pianobook submissions as well as some earlier ones that somehow slipped off my radar. Here are those that impressed me the most, though I don't plan to keep everything in my collection.

*Chimes & More* (phrase-based small percussion library)
*The Gaffer *(CH's latest experiment - an upright prepared with duct tape)
*Meditate Piano *(digital piano sound, heavily processed, suitable for an ambient and new age)
*Mellow FM *(the name says it all; a collection of arps, pads, and other synth sounds)
*The Loft Piano *(deeply sampled grand, but unfortunately a bit out of tune)
*Percussion Box *(various small percussion, incl. bowed and scraped cymbals)
*RJS Guitar *(detailed replica of the Stratocaster guitar)
*Rhodesian Keys *(meticulously sampled and gorgeous-sounding EP library)
*Tapping Marimba *(delicate sounding marimba played with fingers)
*Trailer Ambient Tools *(true to its name; contains ambient piano and guitar sounds)
*Yamaha S-400B *(one of the more versatile grand piano sounds on Pianobook)

I hope that this list will be useful in your choice of what to download from the site.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 28, 2021)

Since they overhauled the site I find it harder to find things. 
It's also a bit intimidating as there is so much there. 
I will go back and take another look.


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 30, 2021)

Since the new iteration of Pianobook went live, things are a bit chaotic, at least when it comes to new submissions. Instead of the usual weekly Pianodrop, a number of new instruments were added without some strict release plan. I did check out a few of them and even used some in a recent composition featured on Pianobook. Here are the ones that impressed me the most so far:

*Studio One *(detailed Steinway B with beautiful background layers - one of my favorites ever)
*Frozen Glock *(latest one from Keen, delicately sampled glock with a background aura)
*Leftist Zither Marxophone *(deeply sampled, organic sound but a huge download size)
*Relic Keyboard *(from the author of Dictaphone Synth; sounds from a toy Yamaha synth)
*Hunter Perc Orchestral *(like its predecessor, deeply sampled with a lot of detail)
*EMS VCS4 *(based on certain elusive vintage analog synth)
*Harmonic Flights *(evo-like sound based on double bass harmonics recordings)
*Marimba Ripples *(from the same author as above, the same principle with marimba)


----------



## ozonepaul (Feb 11, 2022)

My recommendations 1. - String and Winds...sort of  -:

1. *NFO Alternative Chamber Strings*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/nfo-alternative-chamber-strings/
_"Chamber strings longs and drones recorded by the Northern Film Orchestra..."_

2. *Scary Flautando Violin: *
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/scary-flautando-violin/
*"*_A flautando that descends into a scary mess of ricochet, glissando and percussive tapping...samples are stretched down to give a fake cello sound. Open the mod wheel and increase velocity to get the scariest tones!"_

3./4. *Soft String Spurs* and *Soft String Spurs Extras*:
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/soft-string-spurs/
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/soft-string-spurs-extras/
_"A collection of three distinct viola sample instruments including harmonics and swells...."_

5. *1956 Tenor Horn:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/1956-tenor-horn/
_"A Tenor Horn made in 1956 in Leningrad..._"

6. *The Swarminet:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/the-swarminet/
_"A 10-layer bendy clarinet instrument inspired by the Dewanatron Swarmatron...."_

7. *Bird Whistle:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/bird-whistle/
_"A bird whistle from Lingyin Temple in Hangzhou, China..."

8. _*Native Flute & Ebows:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/native-flute-ebows/
_"A Native American flute paired with an ebowed Piano ..."_


- to be continued


----------



## ozonepaul (Feb 11, 2022)

My recommendations 2. -pianos, choirs etc. -

9. *The Experience – Fazioli F308:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/the-experience-fazioli-f308/
_"Fazioli's Crown Jewel with Audience and Player VR perspectives and 5 Velocity Layers..............."_
(This is a brilliant piano)

10. *Warty Dulcitone:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/warty-dulcitone/
_"A keyboard instrument that strikes tuning forks in warty condition..."

11. *FOF Choir – Matrix:*_
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/fof-choir-matrix/
_"Ostinato vowel patterns available in 120 possible permutations..."_

12. *Garland Ds:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/garland-ds/
_"A choir pad great for haunting minimal tight clusters..."

13. *crystalline:*_
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/crystalline/
_"Combine 3 layers of unique sounds into ambient synth pads, arpeggios, leads, drones and more using sources created from guitars, synths and pianos run through various effects..."

14. *NASA Space Pad:*_
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/nasa-space-pad/
_"Pads made from NASA sound recordings..."

15. *I Love Lamp:*_
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/i-love-lamp/
_"I love the lamp above my desk so much I sampled it..."

16. _*Tim’s Face:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/tims-face/
_"4 octaves of percussive face slapping noises..."

17. _*Henson’s Schimmel Alive MP:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/hensons-schimmel-alive-mp/
_"A reimagining of Christian Henson's Schimmel Piano..."

18. *Little Red Toy Piano:*_
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/little-red-toy-piano/
_"A wonderful toy piano from grandma's attic. Recorded with two velocity layers and five round robins...."_
(The organic mechanical noises make this toy piano very interesting)

19. *Khayones Keys:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/khayones-keys/
_"A toy piano from Kalika recorded with a L22 mic from Townsend Labs...."_
(Another great toy piano)

20. *King’s Cross London Undergound:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/kings-cross-london-undergound/
_"One of the Kings Cross upright pianos sampled with the ambience of the great station!..."_
(When you download something thinking it's completely useless...than you fall in love with it...it's not the most versatile piano but for some stuff it's the best!)

21. *The Sneaky Piano:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/the-sneaky-piano/
_"Prepared piano with many useful and surprising techniques...."_
(piano for some art "dessin animé")

22. *Tatak – Toy Piano:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/tatak-toy-piano/
The creepiest _"Toy piano from a charity shop in Portadown..."

23. _*The Wildmother’s Dulcimer:*
https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/the-wildmothers-dulcimer/
_"A hammered dulcimer evoking forests and glades with evocative aleatoric playing as well as deeply-sampled standard articulations..."_
(Even though it's pretty new, it quickly became one of my favorite instrument on pianobook. Longing, thought evoking, melancholic...I love it)




- to be continued


----------



## newman (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Ricgus3 (Feb 12, 2022)

Mellow FM is a favorite of mine. Check out the multies! Amazing for synth textures when I want a retro sci-fi feel .






Mellow FM – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 13, 2022)

It's been a while since my last post in this thread. Here are several more recent Pianobook submissions that had particularly piqued my interest:


Electric Sparkles (CH's Rhodes Celeste processed through the modular rig and stuff)
Warty Dulcitone (another from CH, a very good recreation of Dulcitone; I like the doctored version better)
Mikor Piano Felt (and intimate-sounding Czech upright piano)
Evergreen Performance (an upright evoking Brian Eno's early ambient works)
Windmother Dulcimer (quite detailed with plenty of features, but perhaps a bit too big in dl size)
Americana Tapestries (a beautiful homage to cinematic Americana)
Crystalline (a synth-based library with very powerful GUI)
Tongue Drum (deep-sampled, excellent for further processing)
Bodhran (one of the finest non-pitched percussion libraries available on Pianobook)

I've used several of these sounds in my recent pieces, including the "Matchsticks Dance" that was featured in the latest episode of CH's vlog.


----------



## rafallo (Feb 13, 2022)

My recently added favorites:






Mikor Piano Felt – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk










Gentle Grand – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk










Evergreen Performance – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk










The Experience – Fazioli F308 – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





@TomislavEP thank you for all demos!


----------



## antret (Feb 13, 2022)

Very timely that this thread has kind of resurfaced. I don't have any specific recommendations at the moment, but I have just been rediscovering the whole lot of available freebies around the great big world of the internet. My 1st stop has been with the 'Spitfire Stuff' (revisiting their Labs line again) and the Pianobook. 

There are plenty of gems to be had in there (I have already downloaded a few listed in this thread!). Personally, I look for things that have loads of character, so pristine 'real-life accuracy' is a secondary concern for the most part. I love to run all these kinds of characterful sound sources thru granular processing, things like Izotope's Iris 2, resampling the samples and running them back thru more samplers (like TAL Sampler or the Mimic Creative Sampler in Reason). 

Anyhow, just wanted to say that it is definitely worth your time to dig into the Pianobook.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Apr 10, 2022)

So is there any feeling about having a database of VI-C recommended Pianobook.co.uk VIs? I've not been updating the database for some time, and no-one has complained...

https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 10, 2022)

antret said:


> Anyhow, just wanted to say that it is definitely worth your time to dig into the Pianobook.


From my experience, there are many quality releases at Spitfire Labs and Pianobook that have a "commercial" level of polish and usability; sometimes making them true alternatives to paid libraries in comparison to more traditional freebies. IMO, they're more than interesting sound colors for occasional use.



synthesizerwriter said:


> So is there any feeling about having a database of VI-C recommended Pianobook.co.uk VIs? I've not been updating the database for some time, and no-one has complained...
> 
> https://airtable.com/shrH6cqtLd3MM58nN


I definitely appreciate your efforts. However, I'm guessing that it's harder to keep track of things due to the increased number of new submissions recently and the variable timing of their releases. For me, it is a "thrill of the hunt" lately - I briefly skim through the official description and then download everything that seems promising for a test drive. However, I have quite strict rules about what to keep in my collection. For now, I have kept about 80 GB of content acquired from the site.


----------



## synthesizerwriter (Apr 10, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I definitely appreciate your efforts. However, I'm guessing that it's harder to keep track of things due to the increased number of new submissions recently and the variable timing of their releases. For me, it is a "thrill of the hunt" lately - I briefly skim through the official description and then download everything that seems promising for a test drive. However, I have quite strict rules about what to keep in my collection. For now, I have kept about 80 GB of content acquired from the site.


Thanks! My main problem with maintaining the database is time! There aren't enough hours in a day...


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 10, 2022)

synthesizerwriter said:


> Thanks! My main problem with maintaining the database is time! There aren't enough hours in a day...


My 2 cents: It is enough for me to see the occasional email that arrives from having posted a comment on this very thread earlier on. That once-in-a-while email reminds me,
1. I have oodles of PB libs I've already forgotten about.
2. This new lib looks interesting enough to check out.

Simple enough for my needs. 
Save your efforts for music creation brother.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 30, 2022)

There has been a ton of new submissions at Pianobook since my last lists of highlights, but there are only a few that I've kept in a permanent collection. Here are the ones that impressed me the most lately:

*Woodland Piano*

Hands down, one of the finest pianos and instruments to appear on Pianobook. Sampled in great detail with multiple mics, dynamic layers, and techniques. The original version weighed a whopping 17 GB when installed, but fortunately, Filipe (the developer) has made a compact 5 GB version that still includes all the traits of this wonderful Yamaha upright piano replica. You can find this version on his website for a free download.

*Spring Chimes*

A hybrid bell-tone instrument made out of many metallic sounds available on Pianobook. Also features quite a capable pad sounds section with multiple sources to blend together.

*Woven Strings*

Another fine instrument by Jon Meyer. These are EVO-like strings with cinematic Americana overtones.

*Imperfect Viola*

From the developer of the magnificent "Micah's Choir". A humble and intimate-sounding viola with scripted but rather playable legato. Also has an ensemble patch and tune downed one that resembles a cello. IMO, not so inspiring as the "Soft Strings Spurs" series by DK, but a fine release nonetheless.


----------



## fan455 (May 1, 2022)

I like the sound of these pianos.






The Experience – Fazioli F308 – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk





View attachment others01.mp3


https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/kurzweil-pc3-rubenstein-piano/
View attachment others02.mp3


----------



## TomislavEP (May 2, 2022)

I'll definitely look some more into the mentioned Fazioli library; as a rule, I prefer darker-sounding pianos, but this is one of the most detailed piano libraries available at Pianobook.

I'm quite familiar with the second sound having used Kurzweil stage pianos and workstations for years when doing live works. While I wouldn't even consider using those in my compositions, have to say that these "triple strike" pianos by Kurzweil cut best through the sound of a typical band.


----------



## TomislavEP (May 21, 2022)

The offer on Pianobook continues to grow on a regular basis, though it's been only a couple of new releases lately that really caught my interest:

*The Experience - Yamaha S6*

Deeply sampled Yamaha S series grand piano with five dynamic layers, multiple perspectives, the works. A part of the "Experience" series of piano libraries made by the developer Dore Mark. Keep an eye on his work if you're interested in detailed free piano libraries.

*Neanderthal Pipe Organ*

Meticulously researched and executed replica of a pipe organ. Not one of my favorite instruments in general, but IMO this even surpasses the "Requiem" pipe organ library later added to Spitfire Labs.

*Acoustic Blur*

Based on acoustic guitar samples; one of those libraries that simply captures an inspiring sound but without any other possibilities added.

*1937 Dobro*

An old-school type of library in many ways but still charming.

*Low Explosive Taiko Drums*

Made by a player in a taiko ensemble; quite detailed including some articulations that are rarely seen in taiko libraries, especially the free ones.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 5, 2022)

Not many new Pianobook releases that really interest me at the moment, but I have spotted quite a large, and I'm guessing meticulously sampled synth-based instrument based on Oberheim Matrix 1000. I'm yet to check this out, but knowing this developer, a lot of work probably went into it. Here is the link:






Evergreen Matrix – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 25, 2022)

Here are my Pianobook highlights that have appeared in the past month or so.

*Orffestra*

An arpeggiator-driven hybrid instrument based on various tonal percussion samples with a load of additional effects.

*Ambedo*

The string machine sounds in a highly flexible and tweakable GUI. Excellent for background pads.

*Mom's 1974 Baby Grand*

Based on a quite rare piano brand; only three dynamic layers but still great character.

*The Helm Yamaha Tack Piano*

Yamaha upright prepared with tacks. Recorded in three dynamic layers with staccato and legato articulations.

*Rental Marimba*

Deeply sampled marimba with recorded rolls. Recorded almost dry for added flexibility.

*Poseidon's Pull*

An ambient-sounding instrument based on the sounds of the sea.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 26, 2022)

Not many Pianobook instruments that really piqued my interest lately, but there are definitely a few of them. Some even inspired new pieces. 

*Dolan Piano*

A detailed replica of Yamaha C7 recorded in stellar conditions. One of the finest bright-sounding yet warm piano libraries available on Pianobook.

*MG Sweet Uke*

Still haven't tried this one, but it's from a developer who really knows how to capture an acoustic guitar and similar instruments. Multiple dynamic layers and RRs as well as playing techniques.

*HF Textures
Evolving Pads*

From Nami Audio, the developer of the wonderful "Midnight Upright 1 & 2" libraries; this collection of pads could be a perfect companion to the mentioned virtual pianos.

*Storm Orchestra*

An unusual instrument derived from field recordings of the sea and storm. It has some melodic material included, but the absolute highlight are percussion patches.

*Homemade Udu*

Simple and compact yet quite detailed percussion patch.


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 30, 2022)

For a while now, it has been a bit of a "dry season" at Pianobook, at least if you ask me. There were only a handful of more recent titles that I've been checking out or using in a piece. Here are those:

*The Electro-Acoustic Piano*

A classic sound combo recorded in Spitfire HQ. It has a decent interface, but could probably do with some external processing.

*The Portals*

A collaboration between three more popular Pianobook contributors, based on three different sound sources and a rather inventive GUI.

*Old Ship's Piano*

Quite detailed recreation of a rare type of piano, though IMO much more clunky and uneven than the venerable "Ship Piano" from Sound Dust.

*RJS Classic Electric*

A quality recreation of fingerpicked electric guitar. Check out this developer if you're interested in electric guitar libraries, particularly of the Fender guitars.


I've noticed that there has been a significant increase in Decent Sampler-only Pianobook submissions. While I certainly welcome this for the sake of those who do not have Kontakt or Komplete, I must say that I'm yet to come across a DS exclusive Pianobook title that really piques my interest.


----------

